# Zenith Wire Wheels Of Campbell California OG 2.25 Multi-Color Chips!



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

I Broke Back Into My Vault :facepalm: 


Zenith Wire Wheels Of Campbell California OG 2.25 Chips :thumbsup:
Brand New Never Been On A Set Of Wheels 

Only Limited Set's *Available*

$250 A SET + SHIPPING OR LOCAL PICK UP

PAYPAL, POST OFFICE MONEY ORDER OR CASH ONLY

CALL,TEXT OR EMAIL GARY 916-208-8099

EMAIL [email protected]

CANT ANSWER PM'S TILL AFTER 5PM PERFER CALL,TEXT OR EMAIL

​


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice... but why are they chrome? OG ones were always gold. or maybe its just the picture but they look chrome. either way very nice and good price...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:scrutinize: they look thin chrome like the Zenith of California


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

LET THE HOMIE GET HIS HUSTLE, THEY LOOK REAL NICE TO ME


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin:uffin::420:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

mmmmmmm


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

Gary, how many sets do you have?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

FREAKY TALES said:


> LET THE HOMIE GET HIS HUSTLE, THEY LOOK REAL NICE TO ME


:drama:


----------



## SJ1960 (Aug 16, 2012)

I called today the wire wheel king and Someone told me that they didn't have any more multi color ones!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

MR.GM84 said:


> WIRE WHEEL KING HAS THESE IN STOCK FOR 150.00 I JUST BOUGHT2 SETS:nicoderm:



were do you think he got them from..the vault is located in campbell


----------



## SJ1960 (Aug 16, 2012)

So Gary do you work for the wire wheel king?or is the wire wheel king Gary?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

925rider said:


> were do you think he got them from..the vault is located in campbell


lol..


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Did you mean how many multi colored or how many of Z chips in general?


How many sets of the Multi color chips? 5 sets?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

SJ1960 said:


> So Gary do you work for the wire wheel king?or is the wire wheel king Gary?


Lmfao..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> nice... but why are they chrome? OG ones were always gold. or maybe its just the picture but they look chrome. either way very nice and good price...


El Rolo always on the look out for OG Campbell Shit!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

2 Sets and He is all ready out HUH!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

b


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Sorry Charlie I Dont Run Out!!


are this repops ???


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

SJ1960 said:


> I called today the wire wheel king and Someone told me that they didn't have any more multi color ones!



????????????????????????


----------



## SJ1960 (Aug 16, 2012)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Sorry Charlie I Dont Run Out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much for a set of Black With Chrome Eagles 2.1/4.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Sorry Charlie I Dont Run Out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

SJ1960 said:


> How much for a set of Black With Chrome Eagles 2.1/4.


PM Sent


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Sorry Charlie I Dont Run Out!!
> Who Is The King???


Charlie is now that jim is dead


----------



## SJ1960 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gary Thanks for the Zenith Chips! Ship out Fast


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

sj_sharx4 said:


> Charlie is now that jim is dead


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> P.S. I will have 2 sets of all chrome Cross Laceed Series ll's on set with 3 bar Swepts $2800 And one set with 2bars $2500
> 
> And about 10 sets of 4 2 Ear Locking KO's $750 in about 2 weeks
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE SOME COMING YOU DON`T NEED MINE


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Sorry Charlie I Dont Run Out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know who the king is, but why are you using MY PIC?? In this context you're showing my chips as yours??


----------



## DouglasCreed (Aug 28, 2012)

These are really authentic.I am merely amused by it.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> I don't know who the king is, but why are you using MY PIC?? In this context you're showing my chips as yours??


What?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

locorider said:


> I don't know who the king is, but why are you using MY PIC?? In this context you're showing my chips as yours??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Some times it's easier to cut ant paste someone's photo pf the same product than gathering all your chips and taking a photo. 

:dunno:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

What if we all did that? ^^

...I just love riding in the 58 rag on the weekends...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

locorider said:


> What if we all did that? ^^
> 
> ...I just love riding in the 58 rag on the weekends...


those series 2's are looking right!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

locorider said:


> I don't know who the king is, but why are you using MY PIC?? In this context you're showing my chips as yours??


Ahh....O
Looks like sombody got caught slippin!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> those series 2's are looking right!


X2 them look badass on dat rag


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

locorider said:


> What if we all did that? ^^
> 
> ...I just love riding in the 58 rag on the weekends...


I don't know,

that was just my opinion.

:happysad:

no disrespect, but some of the ol timers ain't to good at dealing with today's technology.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I don't know,
> 
> that was just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Its all good bro, btw your 58 is looking real good!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

locorider said:


> Its all good bro, btw your 58 is looking real good!


thanks bro.

any knews on the 59 rag?

:naughty:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

locorider said:


> Its all good bro, btw your 58 is looking real good!


Heell...yea!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I don't know,
> 
> that was just my opinion.
> 
> ...


CUT AND PASTE IS USING TECHNOLOGY, BUT I LIKE THAT IDEA,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ALL MY CARS ARE RESTORED FROM NOW ON,,,,,,,,


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I dont how we got the same Pic But those chips were shiped from Campbell
> 
> If you want I will Be Glad To Remove It Locorider?
> 
> Glad You Recognized That They Are All Og Zenith Chips!


We got the same pic coz u saved it after I posted it up on the WWK thread. 
I bought those chips off charlie years ago. 

I don't care if u use the pic, but it should be noted that u used a "borrowed" pic and you do not have them in your possession. 

I recognized my pic, and yes, the ones off my pic are OG Campbells. 
I can't speak of the other pics you posted. Never seen them in person.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:drama:


locorider said:


> What if we all did that? ^^
> 
> ...I just love riding in the 58 rag on the weekends...


 NICE RIDE


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Looking to buy any kind of multible sets of nos or very nice used Zenitn kos Hex,Locking,3 bar Series ll Swepts or 3 Bar Series 1 Super Swepts, & or Dayton 2bar or 3bar embeded flag emblem kos!

Call & text pics Gary 916 208 8099


----------



## lefty13 (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking to buy zenith knock offs ASAP pm thanks


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> do u have anymore of the black chips if so how much thanks again


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nevermind, read the date wrong :facepalm:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

this batos !!!!!!!!!!


----------

